# Blacklisté Hotmail



## sebio50 (8 Octobre 2007)

Slt,

Je ne reussi plus &#224; partir de mon mac &#224; envoyer des mail &#224; mes contacts HOTMAIL .
J'utilise un compte YAHOO redirig&#233; . 
L'envoi &#224; partir un autre reseau ( ip ) fontionne.

Ci apr&#233;s le mail ( Mailer Deamon)  que je recois suite &#224; un envoi vers HOTMAIL .

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following
 addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<xxxxxxxx@hotmail.com>:
Connected to 65.54.x.x but sender was rejected.
Remote host said: 550 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy
 reasons. A block has been placed against your IP address because we
 have received complaints concerning mail coming from that IP address. We
 recommend enrolling in our Junk E-Mail Reporting Program (JMRP), a free
 program intended to help senders remove unwanted recipients from their
 e-mail lists. For enrollment instructions, please refer to:
http://postmaster.live.com/Services.aspx#JMRPP. For additional
 information about Microsoft's technical guidelines, please refer to:
http://postmaster.live.com/Guidelines.aspx





ESt il possible que je me sois fait BOTer ?
Ai je choper une saloperie qui utiliserer mon mac en relay ?

Pour info, je suis chez FREE.

Une id&#233;e


----------



## cathe38 (8 Octobre 2007)

meme pbl!! tous les messages que j'envoie par Mail à une adresse hotmail me reviennnent illico
alors que si je passe par Entourage pas de souci
et moi je suis sur wanadoo
merci pour une idee lumineuse


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2007)

je viens de tester
aucun souci chez moi
( via Mail)

par contre ca peut venir de tellement de choses
( vos 2 cas sont differents)
cathe38 se serait interessant d'avoir copie de ton daemon


----------



## cathe38 (8 Octobre 2007)

ok voici donc mon daemon

This is the SMTP Server program at host orange.fr.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

            The SMTP Server program

<XXXX@hotmail.com>: host mx2.hotmail.com[65.54.244.40] said: 550 Mail
    rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. A block has been
    placed against your IP address because we have received complaints
    concerning mail coming from that IP address. We recommend enrolling in our
    Junk E-Mail Reporting Program (JMRP), a free program intended to help
    senders remove unwanted recipients from their e-mail lists. For enrollment
    instructions, please refer to:
http://postmaster.live.com/Services.aspx#JMRPP. For additional information
    about Microsoft's technical guidelines, please refer to:
http://postmaster.live.com/Guidelines.aspx (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
Reporting-MTA: dns; orange.fr
X-SMTP-Server-Queue-ID: DF7241C2F279
X-SMTP-Server-Sender: rfc822; moimeme@wanadoo.fr
Arrival-Date: Mon,  8 Oct 2007 16:01:58 +0200 (CEST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; XXXXX@hotmail.com
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: X-SMTP-Server; host mx2.hotmail.com[65.54.244.40] said: 550
    Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. A block has been
    placed against your IP address because we have received complaints
    concerning mail coming from that IP address. We recommend enrolling in our
    Junk E-Mail Reporting Program (JMRP), a free program intended to help
    senders remove unwanted recipients from their e-mail lists. For enrollment
    instructions, please refer to:
http://postmaster.live.com/Services.aspx#JMRPP. For additional information
    about Microsoft's technical guidelines, please refer to:
http://postmaster.live.com/Guidelines.aspx (in reply to MAIL FROM command)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2007)

ok 
donc c'est la m&#234;me raison donn&#233;e  que pour le cr&#233;ateur de fil

et pourtant le truc bizarre et qui montre une belle contradiction

il est dit l'IP est bloqu&#233;e ( A block has been
placed against your IP address)

ce qui est faux puisque envoi via entourage , de la m&#234;me IP, sens&#233;e etre bloqu&#233;e , lui passe

--
ca sent le cafouillage de l'outil windows live &#224; fond


----------



## cathe38 (16 Octobre 2007)

ok!
et ca veut dire quoi concretement??
il ya des choses a faire?
le mystere reste entier....


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

les voies de microdoux sont traditionnellent  obscures....


----------



## kameleons (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai le même pb depuis une semaine avec une adresse Hotmail et le même message d'erreur... Moi je suis chez Orange...
Bizarre


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2007)

ton FAI est annexe ,  le rejet est du &#224; MSN ( c'est dit dans le texte: rejected by _Windows Live Hotmail_ for policy reason )


----------

